# WLan keine Verbindung zum Internet



## aNero (13. August 2004)

*WLan hat plötzlich keinen Empfang mehr*

Hallo zusammen,
Also seit kurzem hat mein WLan Rechner keinen Empfang (sprich nur 1Mbps) Alles lief bisher gut damit nur seitdem ich den Rechner wegen eines Gewitters augestöpselt habe krieg ich wie gesagt keine Verbindung zum Internet oder anderen Rechnern die am Router hängen. Ich habe weder die Einstellungen noch den Standort verändert daher frage ich mich wie das auf einmal Sein kann.

ps. habe WGR614 v2 =Router, WG311T als Empfänger. Beide von Netgear


----------

